# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  Volcanobox's MerapiTool Ver 1.3.0 World's 1st Read Pattern Lock Draw while read Info

## mohamed73

*What's new ?*  *World's 1st Read Pattern Lock DRAW !! while Read Info,*  * for now it's for Emmc Only*    *Added "And" "OR" Improved "And" "OR" Bugs Solved*  * Solved Merapi Crash while read info**Removed Extra Application Installed after format**Improved Support to write flash more than 4 Giga**Added Support of new flash for*  * MTK6572 Emmc* *MTK6735 Emmc* *Added Reset Pattern Lock for*  * MTK6572 NAND* *Added New Algo for Format MTK Emmc Phones* *Some minor bugs fixed too*    *Some Test Reports:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Download Area*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عظم الله اجرك

----------

